

Puzzle Solving Ants Inspire Programmers - Garbage
http://news.discovery.com/animals/puzzle-solving-ants-inspire-programmers.html

======
DupDetector
Same story, different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1994951> \- physorg.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991763> \- physorg.com - several
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1989565> \- nature.com - no comments

